

Ask HN: Moving to the valley in a week. Any room for 2 in a hacker house? - throwaway73120

I looked at hackerhouse.cc but all the Craigslist links were invalid so I thought I'd start here.<p>sv.hackerhouse@gmail.com<p>I really apologize for the anonymity. We just can't announce anything yet, but we can talk about quite openly it if there's an opportunity over email.
======
cityofashes
i'm looking for a place to stay as well. month to month lease or something
like that.

thanks.

